# A blunder of a problem with transfer paper



## Robert2202 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a pretty big and expensive problem 😖

I have about 50 rolls of 64 inch by 300 feet dye sublimation transfer paper that is about 11 months old but stored terribly in non climate controlled environments. In IL (9 months) and about 1.5 months in FL.

I have been trying my best to use it but having some issues. Colors transfer perfectly but the paper wrinkles when going through the heatpress leaving wave marks on the pattern. I’m guessing this is from all of the moisture it has absorbed.

The question is have any of you been able to save the paper once it has absorbed moisture?

Currently the plan is to wall off a section of the climate controlled warehouse with plastic and stick a dehumidifier in there. Sort like a crime scene of wasted money 

I will also post if this works but anyone had any experience saving the paper


----------



## MAKEitPrint (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey Robert, I was just wondering if your dehumidifier trick worked?


----------



## Robert2202 (Jan 22, 2021)

Surprisingly yes it worked. The warehouse I am in is air conditioned and we turn the ac down and got a dehumidifier to bring the humidity down and after keeping it down for a few days the paper seems to have been back to normal. But its maybe because the paper is old but the issues seem to come back if we decide to open the warehouse to outside air when the humidity is very high outside. Hope this helps


----------

